# Sprinkler head height adjustment or replacement



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

How do you guys adjust the height or replace sprinkler heads? I followed a YouTube video that basically unscrews them out of the ground after you remove a portion of sod around the head. This leaves the elbow attachment in the ground aligned with the hole from the sprinkler head where you can screw another one back in. This worked for me but my question is do you think there is a slight leak underground because i don't think you can get it tight enough without breaking something


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You don't think you can get the sprinkler body tight enough on the elbow to avoid a leak? Why?

It's only supposed to be hand-tight. And even then, not screwed down as tight as you can. Maybe yours was over tightened and broke...? Or just broke for some other reason...?


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

No def not over tightened because I installed it myself. I may have not done a good job of getting my point across in the original post. When I try this method of replacing them (Im actually using risers to adjust their height) Im kinda scared of tightening them too much where it'd break the elbow in the ground. But if you think this is good enough Im all for it because unscrewing them from the ground is very easy


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No need to get it super tight. If it leaks a bit it is getting water in the root zone, so no harm.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Great thank y'all! Puts my mind at ease and its very easy this way


----------

